# Installing an Electric Hoist in a garage



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Does this hoist weigh 880 pounds? or is that the lifting capability?

How big is the beam? Width depths and thickness of the bottom ?

I've hung some mighty heavy things using beam clamps and Uni-Strut---


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh' Mike,
I think he's talking about these two items below. Winch is like a atv winch. Trailer is 4 x 8, made to take a sheet of plywood cut in half, and folds for storage. I would mount a piece of pipe like they show in the picture. You could probably use a small piece of 3/4" gaspipe with threads on both ends. Put a T fitting on both ends, drill a two holes in the web of the beam and bolt it through with hex head bolts, washers and lockwasher, etc. You're not going to be lifting that much weight.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The pics above came out bigger than on their site. Looking at the winch now, it looks like it has U-shaped mounting brackets on it. If they come off and you would have enough room to just drill two holes in the beam, bolt the brackets to the beam and then rebolt the bottom of the bracket to the winch, that might be simpler.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are spot on,Mike----That is a light weight unit---Harbor Freight has small gantry cranes that would use the beam as a track----


----------



## tgneid (Aug 5, 2013)

*The pictures are exactly right*

FirehawkMPH, you are exactly correct with the pix you posted. Unfortunately, with the sheetrock on the ceiling I don't believe it will work to attach the two U shaped mounting brackets directly to the beam as I wouldn't be able to get the bolts in and tightened between the beam and the hoist with the sheetrock in the way and I don't want to cut a hole in the sheetrock other than for whatever I am going to use to hold the hoist. The hoist is rated to lift 880 lbs and the hoist itself weighs about 30-40 lbs.

Any other ideas for mounting. I am traveling at the moment so can't provide the specs on the beam until I get home the end of the week.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go to the Uni-Strut section in a local store--usually near the electrical parts---look at the beam clamps----these are like cast iron C-clamps with threaded holes ---this is exactly what they are designed for---they clamp onto the bottom flange of the beam.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)




----------

